# Need Tivo for HD TV



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been using a Cox DVR for a couple years now but they screwed up my dvr set up with a software change.....now the hard drive expansion I put on the dvr won't work and they won't do anything about it.

So, I would like to find a Tivo unit that will support HD and record at least two shows at the same time. I would appreciate any suggestions or offerings if you have an extra unit. I would like to find a lifetime subscription unit if possible. 

Also, I would be interested in a low cost series 2 unit with lifetime service.

Thanks for any suggestions or offers.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What you would be looking for is either Series 3/HD or Premiere. Adding a lifetime service is now at $499.99.


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. I was looking at the series 2 for a second non HD tv I use.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If that TV has the yellow and red/white inputs, you can use S3/HD or Premiere. These record 2 channels at once and while you watch another recording.


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen some pretty good prices on series 2 Tivos (they said 2 tuners in the ads) with lifetime subscriptions. I was thinking I'd try to find that for the second set.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have lots of low cost series 2 unit with lifetime service. None have two tuners. I do have two tuner series 2 units for very cheap, but they don't have lifetime service. All prices do not include shipping. Local pick up or delivery in Denver area welcome. 

$70 for Series 2 Tivo 40 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service so you don't have to pay the monthly fee.

$80 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service


Series 2 Pioneer Tivo DVR with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $75
I also have Series 1, 2 Tivos with lifetime service and without.


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

ReplayTV
I tried to PM you but I have too few posts and I'm not sure it went through. If you can pm me your email address, I'd like to talk with you about your lifetime units
thanks


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

roscoedarling said:


> Thanks for any suggestions or offers.


Did you find a unit yet? I've got a Premiere for sale that would fit the bill.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I may have a Tivo HD w/Lifetime coming up for sale in about a week or so.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

roscoedarling said:


> ReplayTV
> I tried to PM you but I have too few posts and I'm not sure it went through. If you can pm me your email address, I'd like to talk with you about your lifetime units
> thanks


.


----------

